# Windows form start position



## themusikid (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi guys, I would like to know how to make the start position of my VB.NET application to be in the bottom left corner of the screen, right above the task bar... I have done some searching but all I could get it to do was go to the bottom right corner of the screen (I have no idea why/how it will go to the right but not the left). Anyways any help is appreciated as always. Thanks

Themusikid


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

The start positions are form properties which you can set in the forms designer or in code before the form is made visible. Everything dealing with position is in pixels and relative to the size of the screen. You will probably need to query the system screen size and do some calculations to place the form where you want it.


----------



## dcorde (Nov 19, 2008)

In your Form_Load event type Me.Location = New Point(5,700) and that should work


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

You use Form Load, as Dcorde says. 
You want to set me.top = My.Computer.Screen.WorkingArea.Height - me.height
Likewise for Left/Width.


----------

